# Goldfish from Funfairs



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

How long do you think they last? I've had our Titch for around 10 years now. He's gone from all golden to gold and white as he's grown. Seems in very good health generally but I just wondered how long their lifespan is


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Broxdown said:


> How long do you think they last? I've had our Titch for around 10 years now. He's gone from all golden to gold and white as he's grown. Seems in very good health generally but I just wondered how long their lifespan is


Hi,

I used to have a goldfish from a fair which lived to be around 14 years old, by that age its colouring had gone all white. I think goldfish can live to be well over 20 years if they are kept in good water conditions and fed a varied diet.

Mark


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy carp! (no pun intended ) I suppose he (well, I say he - I'm not really sure) must be at least at fledgling codger stage! What would you define as a varied diet, all I have ever given him is standard Goldfish flakes?


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Broxdown said:


> Holy carp! (no pun intended ) I suppose he (well, I say he - I'm not really sure) must be at least at fledgling codger stage! What would you define as a varied diet, all I have ever given him is standard Goldfish flakes?


I am not an expert on fish nutrition, so its probably best speaking to someone at a local aquarium. The staple food that people feed their fish will be commercial fish flakes or pellets, but you can also feed them frozen foods such as blood worms, shrimp and tubriex worms etc.. which can all be bought from local aquariums. As well as frozen foods you could feed them live foods which can be fed via a plastic feeder in the tank but unlike frozen foods it is easier to transmit dieases via live foods so it may be best to avoid these.

Another alternative is to feed them vegetables and fruit as goldfish will quite happily eat these. They must be washed before feeding them and vegetables should be boiled. You have to be careful not to overfeed them as it may polute the water if left in the tank.

As I said, its probably best speaking to the owner of your local aquarium for better advice, but the above is an example of a varied diet which you can feed your fish.

Mark


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya 
glad to hear everyones funfair goldfish are okay because its extremly cruel to bag goldfish and sell them at funfairs 
i have won 2 before but they were so ill and destressed they died a day later, and most of my fish live a very long time
i think in some areas its actually illegal, im not too sure
o well glad to hear the fishies are doing good


----------

